

Led Zeppelin comes to Spotify - roryhughes
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/dec/11/led-zeppelin-spotify-free-music-streaming-mobiles

======
john_whelan
This is the greatest music news I've heard in a while. I'm currently doing
spotify's 2 month free trial and the only con I've come across was not having
Led Zeppelin, the Beatles and some other artists. Hopefully this could
possibly be a catalyst for other artists to come to spotify.

------
roryhughes
Now all we need are The Beatles.

